# swollen vent on female



## Superchirp (Jun 7, 2013)

I recently adopted a yellow female named Daisy. I noticed her butt is swollen and pink. Previous owner said she was a regular egg layer. She hasn't since I've had her, about a month. She is eating but I can tell she is not feeling well. She is sleeping a lot and puffy. Yesterday she pooped a bloody glob. But poop has been normal since.What could this be. See pic.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The picture is difficult to see.
She could be eggnant and getting ready to lay OR she may be egg-bound.

Can you post a better picture?

I would recommend you get her in to see an Avian Vet to ensure she is OK

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Superchirp (Jun 7, 2013)

Another pic. I'm sorry it's upside down.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I wholeheartedly agree with Deborah on the need to get her to an avian specialist ASAP. Your bird is expressing multiple symptoms of ill health, so it is always prudent to act quickly. Please keep us posted on her.....:hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I will flag your thread for our expert breeders to weigh in.

It appears to me she is eggnant but I have no way of knowing if she is egg-bound. 
Hence my recommendation you get her in to see an Avian Vet.

If she IS egg-bound you can't afford to waste time in getting her treatment.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=15+1829&aid=3060

*


----------



## Superchirp (Jun 7, 2013)

What exactly is eggnant? Is there anything I can do before I take her to the vet? 
Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*"Eggnant" is a term meaning that the hen is going to lay an egg.

I strongly recommend you get your budgie to an Avian Vet as soon as possible for a check-up and proper diagnosis.
This is the best thing you can do to ensure her heath and well-being.

Do you have her caged with a male?
Are you doing everything possible to discourage egg laying?

When We Don't Want Eggs! - Talk Budgies Forums

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Deborah has given great advice and asked some essential questions. I agree that you should be prepared to take her to an avian vet right away as things can get serious very quickly when eggs are in involved. 

One thing that concerns me is that the previous owner said she layed often--in that case, she could be a chronic egg layer, or be very intent on laying, which in the long term could cause health problems. Did the previous owner say anything else about her laying habits?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your budgie needs immediate and urgent medical attention from a specialized avian vet.
The swelling doesn't look normal to me and given her past history with egg laying and the fact that she is currently struggling and her poop had blood also indicates something is not right with your budgie girl.

I'm sending my best wishes to your budgie and hope everything goes well at the vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've now received confirmation from several knowledgeable individuals indicatimg it is critical you get assistance from an Avian Vet for your budgie. I hope you will do so.

Please be sure to update us in this thread regarding her condition after her vet appointment.

I'm wishing your budgie all the best and praying she has a full recovery.*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

As mentioned above, get her to a vet asap, she could be in trouble.

And not to scare you even further, but this looks really similar to one of my females a few years ago. It turned out to be some sort of fluid filled tumor, and she had to be put to sleep. 

Please have her checked out, and let us know if she's going to be ok.


----------

